# Mite ID



## jakedawkins30 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello, I'm new to the hobby and recently noticed a few mites crawling around in my viv. The viv itself is a few months old, with no frogs in it yet. I was hoping that someone could help me identify the mites and whether or not they are a cause for concern. Here are some pics: (sorry for the quality)





































I have seen one or two of the whitish ones and about a dozen of the orange ones, which seem to hang around the pillow moss.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

These look like common grain mites. Generally speaking, you don't need to worry about "what kind" of mites you have - they are everywhere and - especially in the viv itself - perfectly safe, natural and harmless.


----------



## jakedawkins30 (Jun 22, 2021)

Great, thank you! I read similar things on other forums stating that they are generally harmless but I just wanted to be sure!


----------

